

Processing a long list efficiently in Python - japhyr
http://peak5390.wordpress.com/2014/04/12/processing-a-long-list-efficiently-in-python/

======
akx
Or, you know, just use a `collections.deque`, which is designed for fast
("approximately O(1)") pops from either end of the list.

